# Nadia Boulanger and friends



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Just came across this wonderful documentary thing with footage of perhaps the most famous teacher of the early 20th century, Nadia Boulanger and interviews with her students. She taught a great multitude of composers during the 20th century including, well all these guys: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_students_of_Nadia_Boulanger

And I couldn't NOT share something like this.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

If nothing else, every tween / teen who puts up a link of their piano playing on Youtube and then asks on Yahoo Answers, 'Am I talented? -- and I'm only fifteen" should see this. the kid at the piano who is playing is what, around nine or ten years old? LOL.

As well as teaching half the 'who's who' of modern music, both European and American, she was responsible for renewing an interest in Monteverdi, putting together a small vocal group to sing the Madrigals. Stravinsky did not study with her, but during his time in France, would bring her his finished manuscripts to look over.

Thanks for the link!

P.s. I love when she says (@ 4'35''), "This modulation to D major, is not simply a D major modulation. Can one actually define that? I am using words like tenderness or tension... [but] all of that is false / a mistake... it is what the music itself is."

...So much for all the adjectival spates of emotional gush when it comes down to performing or writing music 

P.p.s. now nearly through the entire link (I could not turn it off...) I thank you again. It is just fantastic... what she says of music, and on the people who do it, are extraordinarily sharply observed and very neatly said.
Truly remarkable.


----------

